
Digg v4: release, iterate, repeat. - niyazpk
http://kevinrose.com/blogg/2010/8/27/digg-v4-release-iterate-repeat.html
======
tyng
I hardly use Digg so I won't comment on the change. But I once spoke with
founder of Webjet David Clarke and he told me the story that there was one
time Webjet replaced its old travel search engine with a new "statistically
proven better" one and on the day of change its web transactions literally
stopped. This was because the user experience was so different that people
were instantly turned off by it. Webjet had to switch back to its old engine
the next day and transactions took off again.

I don't mean founders shouldn't improve or iterate their sites, but do so
"evolutionarily, not revolutionarily" (David Clarke's words).

So (without analysing the specific items) to me the long list of changes made
to Digg doesn't seem to be a good sign - are the users just going to say "no
this is not Digg, I don't like it anymore"?

------
vinhboy
So, regarding the shit storm brewing over at Digg, what do you guys think?

If you made changes and your users rebel, do you a) revert or b) adress
problems and move forward?

------
Android
Digg has become a joke. Kevin Rose himself said that the update was designed
to increase the influence of power users, which is the absolute _last_ thing
Digg needed.

